# PubMed- Multicultural considerations in the diagnosis and management of irritable bowel syndrome: a selective summary.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Multicultural considerations in the diagnosis and management of irritable bowel syndrome: a selective summary.*

Eur J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2013 Jun 17;

Authors: Ballou SK, Keefer L

Abstract
Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a common gastrointestinal disorder that is characterized by chronic and recurrent abdominal symptoms with no associated organic abnormalities. Although IBS has traditionally been considered to be more common in western cultures, a review of the literature reveals that IBS is truly a worldwide illness, affecting people in many different cultural and geographic areas. According to this review, a reasonable range for the worldwide prevalence of IBS is between 5 and 15%. Several theories for varying prevalence rates around the world are presented in this paper and methodological difficulties are discussed. Finally, this short review provides an analysis of cultural, biological, and socioeconomic differences in IBS presentation and treatment around the world.

PMID: 23778308 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

